# The Biggest Storms Through December



## ChrisOrr (Oct 17, 2012)

Here is a Black Friday special.
The best chances for widespread storms:
Northeast U.S.: Nov 30-Dec 1, Dec 16-19 and Dec 26-30
Midwest, Great Lakes, N. Plains: Dec 4-6, Dec 15-17, Dec 20-25, Jan 5
Pacific Northwest: Nov 30-Dec 1, Dec 8-10, Dec 17-20, Dec 26-28

Happy Thanksgiving weekend from all of us at ChrisOrrWeather.com
-Chris Orr CCM


----------

